
Banned by Tesla! - rahulshiv7
https://medium.com/@salsop/banned-by-tesla-8d1f3249b9fb#.biyspdtkd
======
protomyth
Wow, some of the responses to the tweet[1] linking to his article are kind of
scary. I wonder if the company was Comcast would "Being thankful for being
allowed to be a customer goes a long way."[2] ever be written.

1)
[https://twitter.com/salsop/status/694185662350667777](https://twitter.com/salsop/status/694185662350667777)

2)
[https://twitter.com/ispekhov/status/694240431987625985](https://twitter.com/ispekhov/status/694240431987625985)

~~~
rahulshiv7
Yeah its kind of strange the amount of backlash that he is getting. Is it
wrong to criticize the launch? If you read his earlier medium post he even
praises the Model X as a product itself.

~~~
angryasian
well in honestly he does sound entitled just because he has money. The
original complaints were that he elon was late and he should have served lunch
at the event. Its like going to a Mcdonalds and not wearing a shirt or shoes.
If they don't want to serve you they don't have to. If tesla, feels like this
guy is being a prick, they don't have to sell him a car.

------
ocdtrekkie
Wow. It kinda boggles the mind that a company can (or would) ban a user from
buying a physical product.

~~~
rahulshiv7
Yeah, it also seems like a rather petty move by someone like Elon.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I'm intrigued to know the story here, for sure. I've seen people like Chris
Roberts refund a Star Citizen heckler's order, but arguably that person was
demanding over and over that SC allow backers refunds along with threatening
legal action, so granting him one seemed less questionable.

------
JavaScriptrr
Would love to have Elon comment on this story so we can have both sides of the
story.

~~~
protomyth
I'm curious, what comment by Mr. Musk would make you feel good about Tesla's
actions?

~~~
themagician
"This guy was annoying af throwing shade erry chance he got. Ain't nobody got
time for that."

------
mastermojo
This guy whines a lot, in a way that makes it hard to sympathize with him.

